
California’s housing crisis – it’s even worse than you think - MilnerRoute
http://www.siliconvalley.com/2017/08/29/californias-housing-crisis-its-even-worse-than-you-think-7/
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/marketplace/20170828/califo...](http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/marketplace/20170828/californias-
housing-crisis-its-even-worse-than-you-think)

